# SnowPeople (progressive post)



## Chris Geeo (Nov 13, 2018)

Thought I'd make some snow people this holiday season. Got a couple bodies turned today. Have about 20 more to go (I think). Will drill out the buttons and eyes and fill with Milliput black before a final finish pass. The nose will be milliput terracotta. Then I will top each off with a black walnut top hat. 

First pic is a reference from where I got the idea. Second is the couple bodies I did today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2018)

Cool! I did some this year too. I glued the walnut to the maple, then turned them together. Tried painting a face on them, looked like crap so they are faceless. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Cool! I did some this year too. I glued the walnut to the maple, then turned them together. Tried painting a face on them, looked like crap so they are faceless. Tony
> 
> View attachment 155504


I like the milliput idea for the faces and such. I'm horrible at painting but I can sure drill a few holes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

What is milliput?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2018)

You beat me to it Greg. I just figured I was stupid and didn't know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 13, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> What is milliput?


 it's a 2 part epoxy putty. Kinda like jb weld where you mix the 2 puttys together to start the cure. It comes in white ,black, terracotta and silver I believe. Made in the UK.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> You beat me to it Greg. I just figured I was stupid and didn't know.


Google is your friend ... but I went to the demo at swat that Toni Street put on ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 13, 2018)

This will be the first I've used it so we'll see. Sure looks like it will be a handy addition to the shop. Making small inlays on round or irregular surfaces where liquid 2 part epoxy wouldnt work.


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Google is your friend ... but I went to the demo at swat that Toni Street put on ..



Was that the woman that makes the pen blanks you like, is that what it is?


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Was that the woman that makes the pen blanks you like, is that what it is?


Duh !!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 14, 2018)

7 bodies and one tophat down. About 13 bodies and 19 top hats to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 15, 2018)

Tony said:


> You beat me to it Greg. I just figured I was stupid and didn't know.


You figured right!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 19, 2018)

Got the milliput in so did a sample so I could see how this stuff acts when turned. It sets hard but cuts good. Found out i needed some brad point drill bits so they dont walk on the rounded surface. One of his eyes is kinda out of round. Had to make some trees to go with em.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2018)

They're not supposed to be perfect since they are made from coal, lol. They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 19, 2018)

I guess your right but man, my symmetrical brain says different.

Plus it gave a perfect reason for new drill bits!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 22, 2018)

Ooooh that's just gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 27, 2018)

Progress! Finally got the brad point drill bits in. So much easier drilling those little eyes, mouth and button holes. Milliput tonight and finishing and assembly tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 28, 2018)

After some assembly work! Waiting on the milliput carrot noses to cure so I can glue them on.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2018)

Those came out really nice Chris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 28, 2018)

Chris that is a collection to be very proud of. Well done  .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2018)

Those look great! The scarves are a nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 28, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Those look great! The scarves are a nice touch.


Thanks @DKMD These were fun to make and gave some needed practice with my spindle tools.


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2018)

Chris Geeo said:


> Thanks @DKMD These were fun to make and gave some needed practice with my spindle tools.



Wow, that's awesome! Do you have pics of you making the scarves with spindle tools?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 28, 2018)

That would be giving away trade secrets! Sorry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 29, 2018)

All right final post as they are complete!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice. Great job.



What did you use for a finish? It looks great...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2018)

Those all look great! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 30, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice. Great job.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use for a finish? It looks great...



I sanded both to 400
The snowmen I used tripoli, white diamond and then carnauba wax.

The trees I used rattle can shellac and then finished it off with spray poly

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Dec 9, 2018)

Very, Very nice. I love them. I can't quite see all the paper work
Would love to try my hand at them


----------

